# Die Ken Burns Effect! Die!



## jove (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok,

Photo to movie does the job soooo much better. It wouldn't be so bad if iMovie would make its photo pan/zoom effect escapable!.

For a simple zoom I often don't go through the effort of "outsourcing" the task to Photo to Movie. But what if I want a real still from the iPhoto library. You know, one of those created by "create still image". One of those that you can adjust its duration to a 30th of a second by simply editing a text field. One of those that importing an image used to create.

I have 36 images from iPhoto I want to import and meticulously adjust their duration to be with the beat of a song. I refuse to "create still image", and "delete clip" from every freakin' auto Ken Burns Effect clip. Especially given that the freakin' beach ball of eternal hinderance always appears if you so much as change a selection.

I'm done ranting.


----------



## jove (Feb 16, 2003)

From 
RandomMaccess 

1. Navigate to and open ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.iMovie3.plist *(use Text Edit, plist editor doesn't work)* 
2. Locate to the entry 'autoApplyPanZoomToImportedStills'
3. Then two lines down it says 'true' change this to false
4. Save and open iMovie3


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 17, 2003)

yay i am not alone in the unlikeing of the KB effect


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 17, 2003)

If you want to just use the photo without the Ken Burn's effect, then just click on the picture in iMovie, and drag it in.  That will put just the picture with no pan or scaling!  

That easy!

Matthew


----------



## jove (Feb 17, 2003)

Matthew - whenever I drag an image from anywhere to either the clip pane or story-board, it is converted to a DV clip.

How do you get it to not do the conversion?

BTW,
My project started acting weird once I used the autoApplyPanZoomToImportedStills=false option. I guess there is no UI for this setting for a reason (full of bugs).


----------



## tamma (Feb 21, 2003)

Not that i use imovie3 much (i have FCP 3) but when ever i do use it and add a pic to the time line i do not get the KB effect that every one keeps talkng about.


----------



## jove (Feb 21, 2003)

The default may be with no pan or zoom. If it automatically converts it to a clip (not still picture) then, yes, its doing the KBE.


----------

